
Nokia Injects $150 Million Into Mobile Software and Services   - iamelgringo
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=aKXUmqz2HPZo
======
spif
Interesting to see Nokia get involved more deeply into the software and
services. Also good to to understand the movement in investment focus of large
incumbents. Might not be a prefect fit for early seed stage startups that much
as Nokia Growth Partners focus is on companies that:

1\. Have a commercially available product or service

2\. Are ramping revenues in large, growing markets

3\. Are beginning to experience adoption by major industry participants such
as Nokia.

Especially 2 and 3 will be harder for YC style companies like ours.

~~~
volida
it's a venture fund and they ve been doing it for long time now

------
dmix
In a way, we can thank Apple for this.

Disruptive products drive competitors to innovate, or at least fund innovation
that will benefit them.

